#  Getting Started  > Member of The Month >  July Member of the Month - 2015

## Merry

The tradition of Member of the month started when the staff first took the opportunity to recognize amazing people in our community.  People that would create amazing games.  People that would help other members.  People that would participate and help make our little space of the internet a better place for anyone and everyone that should happen to have the luck to find us! This member definitely fits the bill! 

This member used the magic of Google about a year ago, to be exact, and lucky for us & him - he created an account.  The rest is history!  He's been here ever since, filling our site with good cheer and wonderful stories.  

I've done some digging, and I've found a few tidbits you might not know about this member, so let me share so you can get to know him a little better!  

He's a he, if you hadn't noticed.  His user name is based off his real name, but with a 


Spoiler: medieval flair 










Spoiler: He works a real job, in the 





Engineering field

which means he's wicked smaaaaht!  





Spoiler: he grew up 











Spoiler: He likes to read 





Stephen King! 






Spoiler: likes to watch tv 





Favorite show! 






Spoiler: His favorite things to snack on, now and then 







Ben & Jerry's - Chubby Hubby - A classic good flavor & diet Pepsi
	



He's also a bit of a rocker, old school!  :rocker: 


Spoiler: Some of his favorite artists  












You want to know his secret wish?  He wants some day to have


Spoiler: omg 






Xray vision!  Who wouldn't, I say! 
	



Is the favorite uncle in the RPA Family Thread

In case you only wondered about his writing skills - well, let me share some links of his latest endeavors ; 
A Harvest of Love
The Devils Rejects 
The Final Rest Bed & Breakfast
Come And See
New York Dead Zone
The Castle Keep

So you should totally hit him up if you're looking for Fantasy, Sci-Fi, Romance, Horror or a Mystery, as he's the master and can really weave a tale.  

Still wondering who this amazing person is?  Well it's none other than our own 

So please wish him congrat's and show him some RPA love, as our newest Member of the Month for July!

----------


## Megilwen

Congrats Mihkul!  ::D:

----------


## Sear

Congratulations!

----------


## Griff

Congrats! Your music taste is amazing!

----------


## Kiki

WEEEEEE.

CONGRATS MIHKUL! 

 :luv:   :hugg:

----------


## P.K.

Congrats uncle Mihkul!  ::D:  <3<3<3<3
 :;loves;:

----------


## Kris



----------


## Mihkul

Oh wow. I am literally in tears. Thank you so very much. So many great writers here and such an honor to be chosen for this. You guys are great and I am truly humbled.

----------


## P.K.

::cheerful::  :cheerleader:

----------


## Panu

Congratulation :'D

----------


## Summeralla

congratulations

----------


## Notty

:luv:  Yeah! My favorite!!  :luv: 

No one deserves it more, you're awesome!

----------


## Blazing Falcons

Congratulations!

----------


## V

Congrats  ::D:

----------


## Mysteria

Way to go Mikhul.  Congrats.  You are truly deserving of this!

----------


## Waarnemen

Congratulations! 
You go, dude!

----------


## Tatsuke

Congratulations! ^^

----------


## Mihkul

> Way to go Mikhul.  Congrats.  You are truly deserving of this!


Thanks Mysti.. Means a lot coming from my friend and mentor.

----------


## Merry

Hurray for you!

----------


## Juicesir

Congrats, Mihkul.  ::):  Knew you'd be it one day.

----------


## Dnafein

Congrats, Mihkul.

----------


## Mihkul

> Hurray for you!


 Thanks again to all...and to you, Juice, who has inspired me to be better. You're a smart dude and hoping the best for ya.

----------


## Tatsuke

Congrats!!!  :X3:

----------


## Merry

Hurray!

----------

